# Ball joint boot/dust shield????



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Been looking all over for just a ball joint boot dust shield for my quad but can't seem to find one small enough. Was hoping someone on here ran into the same problem and found a source. My upper ball joint is fine just the dust boot got ripped and Honda only sells the ball joints attached to the A-arm. Don't get why but that's another question, so anyone know of someone who sells the rubber boots... the HELP section in the autoparts stores only sell 'em 7/8 of inch up and that's way too big. 

Oh, it's a Honda 400ex and it's the upper that's torn, just don't wanna wipe it out on a trail. Appreciate any help, Thanks, Matt


----------

